# Hairstyle recommendations for someone who wears glasses?



## MichelleM (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm in dire need of a haircut, and I'd really like to do something different.  I am in love with the idea of cute side-swept swoop bangs, but they are next to impossible to pull off when you wear glasses.  Anyone have any suggestions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 12, 2007)

I really love the long, side-swept bangs with glasses.  I'm sure it's not easy though unless you pin them back to the side with a bobby pin or something.  A side part is good and if you want to pass on the bangs lots of layers will give a similar effect.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 12, 2007)

I think side swept bangs could work! Have them cut them a little shorter ilke starting just above your eyebrow maybe. I think you could pull it off!


----------



## Miss Thing (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MichelleM* 

 
_I'm in dire need of a haircut, and I'd really like to do something different.  I am in love with the idea of cute side-swept swoop bangs, but they are next to impossible to pull off when you wear glasses.  Anyone have any suggestions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you!_

 
Are you kidding? I would def do a side bang with glasses, it would send off a 'sexy teacher' vibe.


----------



## MichelleM (Feb 13, 2007)

I've tried doing the long swoop bangs, but they end up doing goofy things when they have to go over my bangs.  I think I need to see if I can come up with any pictures of short ones that have a length kind of above or around my eyebrows.  If anyone else happens to come across any pictures, I'm definitely open to suggestions and ideas!  Thanks ladies!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 14, 2007)

hmm heres a pic
http://www.beautifulhairstyles.com/m...ifergarner.jpg

those ones are really cute im not sure if those are too long though, i'll keep looking for some pics


----------



## MichelleM (Feb 14, 2007)

Ooo that length is perfect for wearing with glasses!  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 14, 2007)

i think those ones on jennifer garner that xsnowwhite posted would be really cute for sure. maybe get them cut straight across so you can sweep them all to side kind of so your hair will look really full and voluminous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm off to go find a photo of what i'm talking about because i don't think what i just said makes a whole lot of sense haha!


----------

